# Sausage seasoning ??



## larkinjr (Dec 8, 2016)

Has anyone used TheSausageMaker seasoning pre mixed seasoning? Bratwurst,Summer Sausage,breakfast links stuff of the nature. I know a lot of ppl use Lem backwoods I was looking into this company. I usually season my own just was wondering how good it was and possibly something I could use as a base and add extra seasoning I might like. http://www.sausagemaker.com/Default.asp?gclid=CNup0bXL29ACFUUdaQodbAQNgw


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 8, 2016)

LarkinJr said:


> Has anyone used TheSausageMaker seasoning pre mixed seasoning? Bratwurst,Summer Sausage,breakfast links stuff of the nature. I know a lot of ppl use Lem backwoods I was looking into this company. I usually season my own just was wondering how good it was and possibly something I could use as a base and add extra seasoning I might like. http://www.sausagemaker.com/Default.asp?gclid=CNup0bXL29ACFUUdaQodbAQNgw


TSM and LEM have some good mixes. Sometimes with TSM mix i find i have to add something to get a good taste.

However 

If you want superior sausage mix look into OwensBBQ mixes. Way better.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 8, 2016)

I have been using TSM mixes for a long time, but I think as I run out I would try OwensBBQ mixes.

If Nepas says they are good I would definitely give them a try.

Al


----------



## larkinjr (Dec 8, 2016)

nepas said:


> TSM and LEM have some good mixes. Sometimes with TSM mix i find i have to add something to get a good taste.
> 
> However
> 
> If you want superior sausage mix look into OwensBBQ mixes. Way better.





nepas said:


> TSM and LEM have some good mixes. Sometimes with TSM mix i find i have to add something to get a good taste.
> Thanks man.
> 
> However
> ...


Thanks man I will defintly try them out. Hey when you get a chance check out my QView post see if you have any tips for me. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/255182/jalape-o-cheese-summer-sausage-qview#post_1637649


----------

